# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شیراز ،صنعتی اصفهان،فردوسی مشهد...کدوم بهتره؟

## Mr Sky

به نام خدا..
.
.
کسی میدونه دقیقا از بین این سه دانشگاه کدوم بهتره؟
.
چند سایت رو نگاه کردم فرق داشتن.
.
.
.یه سوال دیگه هم دارم.....
.
.
:«سطح این دانشگاه ها نسبت به  دانشگاه های تهرانچطوره؟....خیلی با هم فرق دارن آیا؟«

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بدون شک اصفهان

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اول شریف بعد امیرکبیر بعد اصفان و بقیه دانشگاه های تهران

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

شیراز قطب پزشکی ایران

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شیراز قطب پزشکی ایران


رشتشون ریاضیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

> بدون شک اصفهان


چرا؟...چندین سایت رو نگاه کردم بعضی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان بعضی شیراز بعضیشونم فردوسی رو تو رتبه بهتری قرار داده بودن.....
.
.رتبه ها ی قبولی سه دانشگاه رو تو سایت کانون نگاه کردم تقریبا  مثل هم بودن.
.
.!!

----------


## amin dehghan

صنعتی اصفهان توی این سه تا بهترینه

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> به نام خدا..
> .
> .
> کسی میدونه دقیقا از بین این سه دانشگاه کدوم بهتره؟
> .
> چند سایت رو نگاه کردم فرق داشتن.
> .
> .
> .یه سوال دیگه هم دارم.....
> ...


سلام داداش

هر سه دانشگاه در نگاه کلی جزء بهترین دانشگاه های کشور هستن اینطوری دقیق نمیشه رتبه بندی کرد

ببین شما فرضا بیا رشته مهندسی برق رو در نظر بگیر ، حالا بیا ببین از نظر سطح اساتید و وضعیت دانشکده و وضعیت دانشجویان و ... برق شیراز بهتره یا اصفهان یا فردوسی؟ 

به نظرم اینطوری رتبه بندی کردن دقیق و بهتره

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام داداش
> 
> هر سه دانشگاه در نگاه کلی جزء بهترین دانشگاه های کشور هستن اینطوری دقیق نمیشه رتبه بندی کرد
> 
> ببین شما فرضا بیا رشته مهندسی برق رو در نظر بگیر ، حالا بیا ببین از نظر سطح اساتید و وضعیت دانشکده و وضعیت دانشجویان و ... برق شیراز بهتره یا اصفهان یا فردوسی؟ 
> 
> به نظرم اینطوری رتبه بندی کردن دقیق و بهتره


بله ، درست فرمودین ....... مهم رتبه بندی رشته هست نه دانشگاه

مثلا دانشگاه رازی رتبه 16 کشور رو داره در حالی که رتبه رشته شیمی این دانشگاه 5 هست ..... پس مسلما کسی که میخواد شیمی بخونه ، دانشگاه رازی براش انتخاب مناسبیه

----------


## Mr Sky

خوب از کجا بفهمیم مثلا رتبه کدوم دانشگاه تو رشته برق بهتره؟......

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

اینکه میگن دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

شما اول رشته ای که میخاین برید و معلوم کنید بعد دنبال دانشگاه باشید

چون هر رشته ای تو دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان هم خوب نیس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## the END

برق:
از نطر سطح : 1 . ص اصفهان 2 . شیراز  3. فردسی مشهد

----------


## ehsan7777777

از نظر رشته الکترونیک ، کدوم یک از این سه دانشگاه ، جایگاه آموزشی بالاتری رو داره ...؟؟؟؟
 @the END

----------


## _AHMADreza_

ولی در کل اصفهان بهتره  :Yahoo (21): 


سوال کلی بود پس جوابم باید کلی باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

به طور کلی صنعتی اصفهان بهتره.

----------


## the END

> از نظر رشته الکترونیک ، کدوم یک از این سه دانشگاه ، جایگاه آموزشی بالاتری رو داره ...؟؟؟؟
>  @the END


ص اصفهان

----------


## -AMiN-

@the END نرم افزار چطور؟؟ شنیدم شیراز بهتره درسته؟؟؟

----------


## the END

> @the END نرم افزار چطور؟؟ شنیدم شیراز بهتره درسته؟؟؟


ص اصفهان

----------


## seven

*دوست عزیز همه این دانشگاها جز بهترین های کشور هستن . 
من خودم استان فارسی هستم .
دانشگاه شیراز واقعا عالیه و سطح بالایی هم داره از نظر امکانات هم همه چی تمومه .

*

----------


## arghazavi

صنعتی اصفهان بدون شک

فرستاده شده از SM-G361Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mohsen_hps

> به نام خدا..
> .
> .
> کسی میدونه دقیقا از بین این سه دانشگاه کدوم بهتره؟
> .
> چند سایت رو نگاه کردم فرق داشتن.
> .
> .
> .یه سوال دیگه هم دارم.....
> ...



پرسیدن نداره معلومه کاملا دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان تو خیلی از رشته ها نامبر وان ایران هستش چون اصفهان هستش رنکینگش از شریف و اینا پایینتره و گرنه چیزی از اون ها کم نداره

----------

